# firefox et assedic



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

les 2 sont desormais incompatibles

allons savoir pourquoi

quid d'une modif du site qui le rend illisible par firefox?

par contre IE et safari ca marche


----------



## rizoto (16 Juin 2008)

Quelle version de firefox utilises tu?

Je viens d'essayer d'y accèder. pas de soucis particulier... est tout le site qui est incompatible ou juste une page spécifique?


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Juin 2008)

Ces chômeurs...  que des feignasses incompétentes!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

ah parce que ceux qui se renseignent sont forcement des chomeurs incompetents?

il t'est venu a l'idee que l'info pouvait servir ou ton intellect est trop etrique?

mon voisin a besoin d'aide et je n'ai pas l'info

CTPC


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Juin 2008)

Susceptibles, en plus. Sans humour. Inemployables, en un mot.
Comment voulez-vous qu'on s'en sorte !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Susceptibles, en plus. Sans humour.!


 
Peut tenter une carrière dans les forces de l'ordre.






( Ouh fait la foule : PonkHead, vilain ! D'abord, y en a des biens !
Ouais, je sais. )


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Peut tenter une carrière dans les forces de l'ordre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma fille ainée, l'autre jour :


"Ça veut dire quoi, au fait, CRS ?"
Moi :
"Connards, rebuts de la société".

"Ah oui, y'a pas, c'est mieux que gendarmes mobiles !"


----------



## flette (17 Juin 2008)

Les ASSEDIC c'est du bonheur a côté de la déclaration de revenu en ligne :-(


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

flette a dit:


> Les ASSEDIC c'est du bonheur a côté de la déclaration de revenu en ligne :-(


 
Hum, venir se vanter d'avoir assez de pognon pour payer des impôts dans un fil de chômeurs susceptibles...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juin 2008)

Ptain je profite du fil pour me plaindre aussi, pour l'ISF, pas moyen de déclarer en ligne   

Va falloir que j'imprime le formulaire et le remplir à la main !!!!!!   

Ah elle est belle la France...


----------



## flette (18 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hum, venir se vanter d'avoir assez de pognon pour payer des impôts dans un fil de chômeurs susceptibles...



A l'école on me disait qu'il faillait lire, encore , encore et relire encore le texte de l'énoncé ;-)
Déclarer ses revenus est très différent de payer des impôts.
Tu peux déclarer tes revenus et ne pas payer d'impôt.
Grâce à la prime pour l'emploi, tu peux même ne pas payer d'impôt et RECEVOIR de l'argent.

Enfin, je suis un peu confus de faire cette remarque car elle joue un peu sur le même registre "donneur de leçon bien pensant" que ta remarque ; j'ai 49 ans et j'ai déjà été 3 fois chômeur pour des durées entre 6 mois et 13 mois. Avoir été chômeur ou l'être, ne détruit pas tout discernement ou recul sur la situation.?? et malheureusement le chômeur déclare ses revenus et paye des impôts ;-)


----------



## flette (18 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hum, venir se vanter d'avoir assez de pognon pour payer des impôts dans un fil de chômeurs susceptibles...





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain je profite du fil pour me plaindre aussi, pour l'ISF, pas moyen de déclarer en ligne
> 
> Va falloir que j'imprime le formulaire et le remplir à la main !!!!!!
> 
> Ah elle est belle la France...



Bon courage pour expliquer à PonkHead que non, en déclarant l'ISF tu n'insultes pas les chômeurs ;-)

@ PonkHead Aucune animosité de ma part, juste de la blague, et si tu cherches un job je te souhaite de réussir le plus vite possible


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

flette a dit:


> Enfin, je suis un peu confus de faire cette remarque car elle joue un peu sur le même registre "donneur de leçon bien pensant" que ta remarque ; j'ai 49 ans et j'ai déjà été 3 fois chômeur pour des durées entre 6 mois et 13 mois. Avoir été chômeur ou l'être, ne détruit pas tout discernement ou recul sur la situation.?? et malheureusement le chômeur déclare ses revenus et paye des impôts ;-)


 
Ah.
OK.

Ma remarque, tu sais, n'étais qu'un clin d'oeil à l'évident manque d'humour et de distance du sieur enzo, mais comme on n'est visiblement pas là pour rigoler, parlons de choses sérieuses.

Le chômage ! (voix d'outre tombe)
Ben, j'ai connu aussi, figures-toi - faut-il jouer à kikikalaplugrosse période de chômage pour savoir qui est le mieux à même d'en parler avec sérieux ?

Tiens, en parlant d'école : il me semble moi y avoir entendu qu'il ne fallait pas analyser les faits tout seul, mais les replacer dans leur contexte.
Non ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, en parlant d'école : il me semble moi y avoir entendu qu'il ne fallait pas analyser les faits tout seul, mais les replacer dans leur contexte.
> Non ?


Ouais mais ça c'était à l'époque ou on apprenait encore des choses à l'école!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais mais ça c'était à l'époque ou on apprenait encore des choses à l'école!


 
Ouais, l'époque de la fabrique à chômeurs !
Heureusement que les temps changent et que l'école se recentre enfin sur sa vraie mission : donner à chacun un métier en fonction des besoins !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2008)

flette a dit:


> A l'école on me disait qu'il faillait lire, encore , encore et relire encore le texte de l'énoncé ;-)
> Déclarer ses revenus est très différent de payer des impôts.
> Tu peux déclarer tes revenus et ne pas payer d'impôt.
> Grâce à la prime pour l'emploi, tu peux même ne pas payer d'impôt et RECEVOIR de l'argent.
> ...


La vache la bande de pisse froid... :mouais:

Vous connaissez l'humour? 
Le second degré?

Nan?
Trop compliqué, c'est ça... :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> La vache la bande de pisse froid... :mouais:
> 
> Vous connaissez l'humour?
> Le second degré?
> ...



Et encore il a pas mis le


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juin 2008)

Non mais il est bien ce fil... limite collector...  :rateau:

Pas de doute, le printemps est là... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Et avec Firefox 3, ça fonctionne ?

(Non, c'est histoire de relancer ce passionant débat sans plus trop s'écarter du sujet, quoi...)


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Juin 2008)

T'ain y'en qui pointent encore aux assedics ? ils devaient pas les licenciers tous ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> par contre IE et safari ca marche



En fait il est où le probleme?
Pour une fois qu'un site administratif fonctionne avec Safari...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> En fait il est où le probleme?
> Pour une fois qu'un site administratif fonctionne avec Safari...


 
Visiblement, il ne fonctionne pas avec Firefox - en tous cas, il ne fonctionnait pas le jour de lancement du sujet.

C'est un problème.
Il fallait le signaler.
C'est fait.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2008)

Clair, ça m'aurait fait chier de passer à côté quand même...

Alors que là je le sais.
Je suis informé.
je peux pas me plaindre qu'on me cache tout, on me dit rien.

Hé oui, c'est ça la beauté de l'internet : au coeur de l'actualité, grâce à tous les internautes partageurs et tout.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2008)

Bah finalement le plus important c'est que viamichelin ou google maps fonctionnent pour vérifier qu'une offre raisonnable d'emploi se situe bien a moins de 30 km de chez toi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Ouais, sauf que, ici, l'après midi, visiblement, c'est bourré de chômeurs.
Je n'ai rien contre les chômeurs, mais bon...

J'ai suggéré que les choses avaient peut-être changé suite à la mise en place de Firefox 3.

Crois-tu que qui que ce soit soit allé vérifier et nous ait fait part de ses vérifications ?

Bernique !

Comme quoi :



l'écrieur a dit:


> Ces chômeurs... que des feignasses incompétentes!


 
On tourne un peu en rond !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> En fait il est où le probleme?
> Pour une fois qu'un site administratif fonctionne avec Safari...



bah rien, c'est dommage

on avait aussi signale le couac du site des impots avec safari

c'est con qu'on ne puisse pas utiliser tous les sites avec son navigateur prefere


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2008)

Tu veux un mouchoir?
Il doit m'en rester un usagé.


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> ah parce que ceux qui se renseignent sont forcement des chomeurs incompetents?
> 
> il t'est venu a l'idee que l'info pouvait servir ou ton intellect est trop etrique?
> 
> ...


CTPC ?!...
Koissaveudir ?!.... 
J'ai bien une idée, mais elle n'est pas... consensuelle.... 




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu veux un mouchoir?
> Il doit m'en rester un usagé.


:sick: :love:


----------



## flette (19 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et avec Firefox 3, ça fonctionne ?
> 
> (Non, c'est histoire de relancer ce passionant débat sans plus trop s'écarter du sujet, quoi...)



Question à prendre au 1er degré ?

... c'est de l'humour. Désolé et excuses à tous pour être parti en vrille sur l'intervention de PonkHead.
Finalement tout fini bien si ça marche avec Safari.


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

Pour consulter les sites des assedics vous avez des postes informatiques à l'ANPE... _"ça vous coûtera moins cher, ça donnera l'impression que vous ne glandez pas avec le pognon des autres... et on aura la paix"._


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain je profite du fil pour me plaindre aussi, pour l'ISF, pas moyen de déclarer en ligne
> 
> Va falloir que j'imprime le formulaire et le remplir à la main !!!!!!
> 
> Ah elle est belle la France...




Ah ! C'est toi, le dernier contribuable en France à payer l'ISF ? Bien fait pour toi, t'avais qu'à faire comme tous les autres, partir t'établir dans un paradis fiscal !


----------



## Leodium (19 Juin 2008)

La seule question réellement intéressante et qui laisse planer un suspens quasi insoutenable (je dis quasi car je sais que certains sont davantage intéressés par la pêche aux moules dans les culottes des filles que par l'augmentation de leurs connaissances, c'est bien triste ma bonne dame mais que voulez-vous, chacun place ses centres d'intérêt là où il peut), la seule question intéressante, disais-je avant de m'interrompre moi-même (Desproges ), qui reste sans réponse, c'est:

mais que veut dire le sigle "CTPC"?

Je me demande si l'ouverture d'un fil dédié ne s"impose pas.


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juin 2008)

Ah mais moi, je le sais !
D'ailleurs, c'était à moi que ça s'adressait, vous voyez comme les choses sont bien faites !


CTPC, assurément, ça veut dire :
Causes Toujours Petit Couillon

Sisi.
C'est pas très poli, mais en même temps, ce petit enzo né le 5 novembre n'a pas plus de sens de l'humour qu'un anaconda syphilitique, hein !


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2008)

J'avais une idée similaire... 
En rapport avec... "l'agriculture"...


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juin 2008)

Avec l'agriculture ?
Tirhum, expliquez-vous céans !


Sinon, chez mes amis du marais, ça devrait pouvoir dire :

"Caresse Ton Petit Cul"...

:love:


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2008)

T'faut un dessin ?!... 
Branche ton oreillette... 
_(dans ta p'tite oreille !...  )_


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Avec l'agriculture ?
> Tirhum, expliquez-vous céans !
> 
> 
> ...



"Caresse Ton Petit Con" en version hétéro.


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> T'faut un dessin ?!...
> Branche ton oreillette...
> _(dans ta p'tite oreille !...  )_



En même temps, tu sais pas dessiner, j'peux pas te demander l'impossible ! 

Pour Enzo et Flette, ne voyez pas ici d'ironie mal placée, c'est juste que tirhum et moi avons une sexualité déviante, on se touche les oreilles.


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2008)

Poil aux orteils... :style:


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juin 2008)

Et j'avais oublié aussi : nous sommes auriculairophiles ET poilophiles.
Enfin surtout tirhum.
Et poildep.








Et on est pas du tout sarkozystes, voyez, alors les CTPC....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

C'est Toi le Chat - Perché !


Oh ! 
Un jeu !


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

gaffe... une mouette


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> "Caresse Ton Petit Con" en version hétéro.



Ah non, c'est pas une version hétéro, ça. C'est uniquement quand on parle à Madame La Présidente de la République Française !


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

Laquelle ?


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juin 2008)

Celle qui disait : 
Les Français ? " Ils sont minables ! Toujours de mauvaise humeur. Tout le contraire des Italiens !" Paris ? "Une ville affreusement polluée, un centre-ville insupportable", lâche celle qui "habite à la lisière de la capitale parce que c'est le seul endroit où existent des espaces verts". En revanche, elle plébiscite Londres, "une ville magnifique où l'on ne sent pas la pollution, il y a tellement de parcs..." Le reste est à l'avenant. "Je ne suis pas du tout Française, insiste la chanteuse. Je n'ai pas de passeport français, j'ai un passeport italien. J'aime le tempérament des Italiens et la gastronomie italienne." (interview au Daily Mail, 2007)

Bref, celle-là !


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Juin 2008)

Ah ouais... celle là... lol pas grave tout cela finira dans vidéogag ou dans les papiers de papillotes


----------



## flette (20 Juin 2008)

@PonkHead
A la lecture des dernieres contributions, j'étais bien à côté de la plaque en te répondant au 1er degré ;-)


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2008)

Trop tard, t'es catalogué "gros naze sans humour". 
C'est lui qui me l'a dit.
C'est con parce t'as pas l'air d'un mauvais bougre, hein, mais le Ponk est rancunier, et il ne revient jamais sur ce qu'il a dit. 

Pfff, dommage quand même...


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Juin 2008)

Non, ne l'écoute pas. Ponk est très rancunier, mais il sait aussi parfois reconnaître la valeur des imbéciles qu'il honnit.
Si, par exemple, tu te filmais à demi-nu en train de te flageller, à genou devant ton mac, en disant : "je ne prendrai plus les choses au premier degré quand je suis au Bar, et j'élèverai mon esprit jusqu'à la dérision raffinée chaque fois que je le pourrais", et que tu postais ça là, tout le monde changerait d'avis sur toi, même ce bon vieux ponk. Qui n'est pas si tibulaire que ça.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

Dites donc, les deux là, les Dupont et Dupond de la mauvaise réputation d'au village sans prétention - vous vous rendez compte que si l'ANPE récolte une offre raisonnable d'emploi de comique, elle va _malgré tout _avoir beaucoup de mal à vous la transmettre...

(Vos mères qui jouent en réseau sur le Minitel !)



Je ne suis pas rancunier, je suis juste méchant !


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> En même temps, tu sais pas dessiner, j'peux pas te demander l'impossible !
> 
> Pour Enzo et Flette, ne voyez pas ici d'ironie mal placée, c'est juste que tirhum et moi avons une sexualité déviante, on se touche les oreilles.


Môôsieur, je vous...  







 :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Juin 2008)

P'tit con! :love:


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2008)

À vot'service !... 

:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2008)

Vous aurez bien sur remarqué que sur le bô dessin de Ponk, c'est la tête de l'écrieur qu'on voit sur une pique.

Ouais, fallait le voir.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

Si vous m'embettez, je vais le mettre dans "si on refaisait l'histoire de l'art" mon dessin que je vais te la refaire l'histoire de l'art, moi, que ça va pas traîner !

( D'abord, on reconnaît TRES BIEN l'écrieur - pourquoi crois-tu que je me sois fatigué à lui dessiner une casquette ? )


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si vous m'embettez, je vais le mettre dans "si on refaisait l'histoire de l'art" mon dessin que je vais te la refaire l'histoire de l'art, moi, que ça va pas traîner !



Là, va falloir renommer le topic, si tu fais ça : "si on refaisait la tête de lard"


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, va falloir renommer le topic, si tu fais ça : "si on refaisait la tête de lard"



Ah oui !  ça faisait longtemps


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous aurez bien sur remarqué que sur le bô dessin de Ponk, c'est la tête de l'écrieur qu'on voit sur une pique.
> 
> Ouais, fallait le voir.



Il fait bien la casquette ceci dit... presque aussi bien que Patoch ce matin...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> ( D'abord, on reconnaît TRES BIEN l'écrieur - pourquoi crois-tu que je me sois fatigué à lui dessiner une casquette ? )



Au premier abord, j'ai eu peur. 
Mais oui tu dessines bien les casquette.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il fait bien la casquette ceci dit... presque aussi bien que Patoch ce matin...





odré a dit:


> Au premier abord, j'ai eu peur.
> Mais oui tu dessines bien les casquette.



D'ailleurs, pour dessiner comme ça, il devait en tenir une bonne, de casquette :mouais:


----------

